# IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING CALENDER!



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ok I know alot of you are still sending in pictures and alot of you have already sent in pics. I just wanted to make it clear that everyone knows that money is involved with the making and buying of the calenders. I dont think alot of people realize this .To make things clear : for your chihuhua to be in the calender you agree that you will put forth money in the making and selling of the calender. REMEMBER: this is for a good cause most likely a rescue or something along those lines. Prices arent posted yet as we are still shopping around for good deals but the more chi's who participate the cheaper it will be.

IF YOU AGREE TO THE TERMS ABOVE PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST! if you dont then that tells me that you dont agree and that your chi will be cut.

THANKYOU!


----------



## *Sarah*

no problem count me and my boys in  might need a conversion from US to UK money tho, anyone considered we could all pay via paypal or something


----------



## elka

Well I will reply because I *would* agree.
But not until we have an approx price. See, it all depends on what will be needed, this will tell me if I can afford it or not. Sometimes I am extremely short with money, other months I am ok for such a spend.  

So indeed if it's 20usd unfortunatly I might not be able, if it's more like 5usd then I am sure I can manage to enter the bunch!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

It sounds fine by me! Paying by paypal would be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi there,
Just a thought...If you counted all the people that have sent in pics for the calender and then get the prices we would all know the rough price and we could agree/disagree then.
I am the same as elka, I am saving for xmas and I have a big family to buy for so a rough price would be important for me to know.
So sorry if that make it difficult for you, I don't mean to be awkward.


----------



## paint my world

Yeah I too agree. You can't really agree to something if you are not going to beable to afford it. Especially if you want a large amount of them. Even if it's a really rough idea.


----------



## mybuddy

I will agree as well, If resonable I will get many and give to people for xmas gifts.


----------



## BonnieChi

i agree as long as it's not really a lot. i mean, i understand that i have to pay to actually get a calendar.


----------



## ilovesadie

I agree to the terms and conditions! :wave:


----------



## Pismo

I agreed to buy two calendars. Do you need us to buy more than that? I'm not exactly clear on what the conditions are :? , but I will definitely buy two calendars providing that they aren't outrageously expensive.(I understand if they are more expensive than your "average" calendar ).


----------



## Katie

i agree, i definitely want one no matter the price but my chis pictures arent in there yet.


----------



## PB&J'sMom

I agree to 1 . more if they are under $ 20


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i love my cheese which are your chi's?
and for all the other questions..
my rough estimate is about $20.00 us or less..most sites i've looked on said about $20.00. I'm not exactly sure that's just an estimate but ya'll will definatley know when i know. even if the price gets lowered i cant lower the price much because the whole reason for this project was to donate money as well and if i lower the price too much then there will be no money left over to do so. so i decided to scratch the monthly/weekly calender since alot of you are tight on money and it would be more to make it like that. another suggestion is i got a high quality printer and would be able to print the calenders myself on good photo paper and take it to a shop like staples or office max and get it binded there. it will look like a calender still and what i'd need money basically for is ink. but thats all up to you guys..if you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

I agree to purchase one!!


----------



## Cooper

Cooper and I both agree!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum

I agree


----------



## Katie

pb&j my chis are tyson, chloe and leila. i emailed different pictures in 3 times so you would have some different ones to choose from. i didnt get a response but i thought you guys were just busy. im pretty sure they were received. on aol it says they were read. i emailed them to FmC4EvEr5. let me know if i need to resend them.


----------



## Kristin

Count me in  I figured we'd have contribute a little money to get it up and goin'. I wouldn't expect someone else to just do it lol.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i love my cheese said:


> pb&j my chis are tyson, chloe and leila. i emailed different pictures in 3 times so you would have some different ones to choose from. i didnt get a response but i thought you guys were just busy. im pretty sure they were received. on aol it says they were read. i emailed them to FmC4EvEr5. let me know if i need to resend them.


yes i got them..they will be up on the gallery soon..


----------



## Katie

thanks! i definitely plan on buying at least 1


----------



## goldie

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> so i decided to scratch the monthly/weekly calender since alot of you are tight on money and it would be more to make it like that.


I'm not sure if I read this wrong, but if it's not a monthly or a weekly calendar, what would the format be?


----------



## Alli

Hi...I agree! Did you receive Diego's pics? Thanks!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

it would be a 12-18 month calender my bad i meant i would scratch a weekly calender.


----------



## Camilla

I agree to the terms and conditions!
Now if I could just get the pic of Poppy to go through...... :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the format of the calender really depends..if i go and do what i suggested do it myself and get it binded then i can go ahead and make it a monthly and have some pics of chi's inbetween each month. but that all depends how i get it done..so all of you think about what i wrote somwhere on this post and get back to me on how you want to go about getting the calender together.


----------



## Rubyfox

Just to let all the people know in the uk that $20 is around £11.00, 


If they are this price then I will buy one calender but if you can get them cheaper I will buy two.
Hope this helps and thanks again fro all your hard work I really appreciate it. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i'm in !

i'll be buying 7 - 10 and i'm able to pay through paypal :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I agree


----------



## LuvMyChi

I agree! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i agree :wave:


----------



## chimommy

I agree. Will definitely buy at least 1.


----------



## Sophie's Mom

I'm still interested and would order 2. I'm not very familiar with printing things like calendars but would trust your judgment on it. (regarding printing them yourself and having them bound by a company). Whatever works best for you. Sorry I don't have any other suggestions.

Are the photos on the site final as of today ?? Among the photos that I sent, there are a number with outdoor backgrounds. Did you still want to pick one of them ? Sorry to be a pest !  

Also a big thank you for all your hard work


----------



## miklmurr

hello
yes, i am aware that there will be a cost to me and that is just fine 
i also plan on purchasing quite a few as xmas gifts for friends & family 
thank you for all your efforts
have a good day


----------



## MYCHIBABY

I agree to at least one....maybe more depending on price!


----------



## xfayex

hmm it all depends on price - i feel awkward and a pain but like many others i havent got much money especially after buying xmas presents - but i think id rather know exactly how much its going to be before agreeing to definately buy one - oh i sound such a pain lol!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the photos on the site are not final yet we extended the due date till the 30th...i did do another one of sophie but i guess i didnt put it on the site i thought i did..but it will be up soon just keep checking and let me know which one you like better


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

I would like to buy at least one depending on whether or not Chico and Angelo are in it and how much.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> I would like to buy at least one depending on whether or not Chico and Angelo are in it and how much.


what are their b-days so that i can start working on their pics


----------



## Boogaloo

I don't feel comfortable committing myself to paying for something until I know the price...but as long as it is reasonable, I would cough up the dough.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok here's the deal everyone..so give me your responses so i know..if i go and make the calenders myself and get them binded at a print company it gives me the oppurtunity to put your chi/chi's as the cover of your calender..since we have/going to have about 60 or more chi's participating i figured if i do it myself each one will be different..limiting the calender to a cover chi and 12 other pictures of your choice as long as its someone elses chi..what do you think? i think it gives every chi's mommy or daddy the chance to be like ohh look its my baby on the cover other than what i said previously about having chi's pictures in between months that way it looks like a calender and is not soo thick.give me your input on this..thanks!


----------



## Rubyfox

That sounds good to me. :lol:


----------



## chimom

O.K., I have a few questions. I would really like to participate and have Jazzy's pic included in the calendar, but I haven't submitted any pics yet as I really am confused about the pricing. Like most people, I live on a budget and this will be close to Christmas, so I can't commit unless I have a better understanding of costs involved.

When you are giving a rough estimate of $20. is that the amount we would need to kick in up front in order to pay for the calendar printing costs, or is this the amount you will be charging for the calendars once printed?

In other words - 1. Rough estimate of costs involved in printing calender if 
your chi's picture is included?

2. Rough estimate of selling price of calendars once
printed?

Thanks.


----------



## chimommy

> When you are giving a rough estimate of $20. is that the amount we would need to kick in up front in order to pay for the calendar printing costs, or is this the amount you will be charging for the calendars once printed?


That's a good point... I was just assuming it was the cost of the calendar. That could possibly make a difference on my part as funds are very limited. That's something I definitely need to know so I can see if I can manage.


----------



## BonnieChi

I really liked the idea of the weekly calendar...do you know about how much more it would be?

you're doing a great job! thank you so much!


----------



## BonnieChi

the more i'm thinking about this...it seems like if you buy a printer and just print all the pics i'm not sure that would be any cheaper. Cuz photo paper is pretty expensive (like at least $10 for 12-15 sheets) and you'd probably go through several print cartridges (which are probably about $30 each for photo quality cartridges) plus the cost of the printer itself, plus the cost to have them bound. i guess it depends on how many calendars you'll be making, but that just seems pretty expensive to me. 

I'm totally fine with it if that's what you decide to do, just wanted to point that out. (except that i don't know if i can choose just 12 chis!)


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

actually i just went on the site for one of the stores around here and i can do just what i said and customize each calender for $20.00. so basically $20.00 will be the price for the calender plus shipping..but if people only put up the 20.00 just for the calender to be made then basically there will be no money to donate so there's the problem..if i go ahead and make the calenders myself and go and get them binded the guy said its usually around $5.00 to do so. so i'm guessing it would be cheaper if i do it my way..ink for my printer is usually around $50.00 and well if enough participate and give $20 each i will have enough to get paper..ink and get the stuff binded with money left over to donate..atleast i think so. what do ya'll think? i know the last time i got photo paper it was only like 20 bucks for two packages of i think it was 200 or so papers in each. give me your opinions


----------



## mychisangel

If the TOTAL cost were to be US$20 that would be almost NZ$30 so I would buy one calendar, possibly two as how much is additional shipping cost to NZ?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

mychisangel said:


> If the TOTAL cost were to be US$20 that would be almost NZ$30 so I would buy one calendar, possibly two as how much is additional shipping cost to NZ?


i think if i sent it as the lowest shipping it would be no more than $5.00 us i'm not exactly sure yet though it basically depends on the weight etc.


----------



## chimommy

Sounds good to me. I can work with that.


----------



## tik0z

im just confused..lol sorry


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

tik0z said:


> im just confused..lol sorry


JUST READ THE POST THATS 5 UP..


----------



## nabi

I'm in. 

Having done lot's of brochures etc, we have found that doing them at home is not cost effective...the ink and paper are too costly..maybe you could look into doing a set up page of each chi yourself and then having quality copies made at a copy house. Just a suggestion. Your idea of each owner picking out 12 chi's and having their own on the cover is quite clever and when people commit to specific amounts, you would know how many to do. I personally would like to see the owners chi on the cover and on one month and 11 other chi's of the purchasers choice. I loved the idea of the 52 week calendar, but understand the problems. you are encountering.


----------



## Katie

id like to have my chis on the month of their birthday..i love the idea of having the cover but honestly you dont see the cover of the calendar since it will be hanging up ya know. i work at office depot and can get 10 percent off ink and photo paper and anything else in the store for that matter. i wonder if i could help in any way?


----------



## PB&J'sMom

I really really like the idea of a 52 week calender also....as someone else stated...you dont really see the cover when its hanging up on a 12 month...plus...how could I possibly choose only 12..?. I will go along with whatever you decide since you are doing all the work. You can count on me for 2...thats definate no matter the cost.


----------



## my3angels

If it will be $20 dollars (us) then I am in for 2 calenders  Just let me know if the price has to go up...i might drop it down to just one but right now I am wanting 2


----------



## Alli

PB&J'sMom said:


> I really really like the idea of a 52 week calender also....as someone else stated...you dont really see the cover when its hanging up on a 12 month...plus...how could I possibly choose only 12..?. I will go along with whatever you decide since you are doing all the work.


I agree...I would love to see them all!! But of course whatever works best is fine.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the thing is that we have more than like 60 chi's thats why i thought it would be easier to let the people pick how they want their calender set up picture wise.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

if we were to do it this way this is what the person will choose:

1-the cover chi
2- the 12 additional chi's (all in order of month that they want it)
3-the back cover chi

the cover will definatley have CHIHUAHUA-PEOPLE.COM on it

EACH calender will be $20.00 us which gives me more than enough to pay for paper and ink and the $5.00 to get it binded and still have money to donate. I would go out and get it done for 20.00 a calender but it defeats the whole purpose of donating money to a rescue.


----------



## Kioana

I AGREE TO THE TREMS
(still wait'n on my pics)


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i figured i would show you a rough draft of what the calender could look like minus the binding. and when i mean rough draft i mean rough lol...









the pic looks bad i may add because i made the pic small to show you guys..but the quality of the picture is great in person


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

mmm so if i understand right , you are going to make customized calendars ??
but how are you managing all this work ? and i don't think the cost will be so much less, instead of getting them made by professionals .......
I'm in either way in for around 7 calendars , but i want them to be nice so i can give them as gifts ..........
i'm more for the idea of a weekly calendar too  


Oh boy ..this is troubles :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok here's all the problems involving getting them made at a place..
*theres an 8.99 custom tear off calender but the problem is that its only 1 photo which is the cover and the rest are just the months..so thats bull and a no go.
*to get them made with photos for each month it starts off at $19.99 key word STARTS OFF which some people here are low on money and cant afford pretty much paying more than 20.00 for a calender..
*weekly calender-the stores around here dont even make them and to think about it if a monthly starts off at 19.99 then a weekly will be very expensive.
*so i figured i'd print them at my house on photo paper since i have a high quality printer and just get them binded at kinkos. they will look like real calenders too. that way everyone who wants a calender will pay $20.00 us each..be able to pick which chi's they want for each month etc.

**ok so i hope i answered everything so noone is confused about whats going on

** to make everyone feel better i will tell you that i did take film/photography classes and i use to take and print stuff on my own like brochures..photos..booklets etc..so i have good experience in knowing how the calenders are suppose to look etc. i just wish i had my own binding machine lol but those are like 699.99 :lol:


----------



## tik0z

-how about a 12 month calendar
-2 months per page, with 5+ chis on each page (collage style).

and go the way, of you printing it urself. then getting binded at a store.


----------



## tik0z

i wouldnt wanna choose just 12 chis....every one is so picture perfect!~


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

tik0z said:


> -how about a 12 month calendar
> -2 months per page, with 5+ chis on each page (collage style).
> 
> and go the way, of you printing it urself. then getting binded at a store.


its all up to everyone...each of you can make your calender how you want it to be...if you want more than one chi on a page i can probably do that...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

ok , i trust you :wink:  ....... for 8 calendars 

i want my chi's on the frontpage ofcourse  a few of them in the calendar and everyone else's chi too , so a collage or grid :wave: 

Is this the way you want us to ask it ?? 

ps you are so brave to be doing this :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Guest

dunno about this but this website looks very good

http://www.create-a-gift.co.uk/public/create_calendar.asp

and you could add a bit to the cost to give to charity


----------



## Sophie's Mom

Customizing certainly would be nice, although it would be hard to choose  I'm flexible about the layout. It will be lovely having a calendar with chi's that we actually know.

I'll keep checking the site for the other photo of Sophie and let you know which one. Thanks.


----------



## luv4mygirls

i really wanted everyone's chi's to be on mine.


----------



## PB&J'sMom

> -how about a 12 month calendar
> -2 months per page, with 5+ chis on each page (collage style).





this sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Alli

Well we could always make a 16 month calendar to get them all on! But I suppose 32 pages instead of 26 would be too expensive? Just throwing out ideas...:lol:


----------



## tik0z

*sorry to be a pain...*


so have we decided on custom calendars for each person then?

will it be easier and cheaper for you to make one type?

either way i'm down for one for sure.

our humane society here makes a pet calendar each year...
and everybody's pet can be in it.

*how it works is*: whoever wants their pet's photo in the calendar has to send $15 per photo and the photos (*that doesnt include buying the calendar*). and i believe the calendars are $10 when it comes out.

so 20 dollars seems about right for me.

there are well over 200 pets in this calendar.

they choose the best 12 pictures to be featured in the months, then collage the rest all over the place...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i m worried peanutbutternjelly will never come back sometimes :lol: :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi

I just saw this post now.....but I agree. I'll take 1 calender, 

Whatever you choose will be fine, but you are very brave to take on this responsibility. 

Thanks!! You're doing great!!!

I'll take 1 calender


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the thing is noone is taking in the fact that people on here are low on money. you got to remember i live in the us and will have to ship everyone their calenders. so i thought the best choice was for me to do a 12 month calender.
tik0z you said your humane society has over 200 chi's in the calender see so that 15 dollars goes a long way for them to be able to make the calenders. plus they sell them for 10 . we only have about 60 or so and at 20 dollars final including the making and selling its not alot. minus the shipping.
BELIEVE ME if people had more money to work with then i would go and put every chi in the calender. maybe we can compromise and say make 2 extra pages of chi's collage style. i will actually try and make pages of that right now and show you how it would look.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

sorry had to resize so it fit on this screen so its doesnt look very well on here
maybe we can make 2 pages like this for the rest of the chi's.
so this is how it would be:
*person pics front page chi
*person picks 12 additional chi's to be featured in each month any order
*person picks back page chi
*collage of the rest of the chis not included in each month

ok now is this a compromise or no?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

euh ....that's fine by me :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimommy

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## Rubyfox

I like that idea,,, 
I`ll have to start to think which 12 other chi's I want on my calender  
I dont like leaving any one out but I do agree with what you have suggested.


----------



## CooperChi

Sounds good to me, but isn't this going to be tons of work for you??


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i'm fine i'm use to doing work like this :lol: but as soon as i get information from you guys the sooner i can start..i can start as early as today  for those of you who already know which chi's you want in your calender.
so for everyone this is what i'll need:
*front cover chi
*back cover chi
*12 additional chis in what order jan-dec
i'll start making them and then when its done i will ask for your payment.

**people are still sending in pics of their chi's just to let all of you know..**
the deadline is the 30th. im actually working on chiwi and jumbas now and they will be up in the gallery shortly


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi can we pm you with our choices?


----------



## nikki&paris

I think thi way will be fine. I'm in for 1 - maybe 2 calendars. One thing I'd like though is Paris be featured in my calendar, as well as on the cover. You don't see the cover at all once you hang it up, so I'd like her photo for the month of April since that is her birthday. Is that OK? If so, then I have to choose 11 other pictures, and then I'll get 2 pages of collages with all other Chi's on it. Is that right?

It's going to be so hard to pick 11 others. All of our Chi's are beautiful.  I understand that the cost is the issue.

I want to say a huge *THANK YOU* for taking on this project for us. I know the calendars will be beautiful!


----------



## CooperChi

Sounds good. I'm ready to choose, althouth it's going to be so so so hard to pick only 12 they are all so cute. Question: Are Chiwi and Jumba going to be on the same page, or will they count as two pages?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Rubyfox said:


> Hi can we pm you with our choices?


oh yes woops forgot about that...you can send it to [email protected]


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

CooperChi said:


> Sounds good. I'm ready to choose, althouth it's going to be so so so hard to pick only 12 they are all so cute. Question: Are Chiwi and Jumba going to be on the same page, or will they count as two pages?


chiwi and jumba are seperate pics


----------



## Rubyfox

Could I have a collage of dogs on the front and back cover then just pick 12 for the months?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

nikki&paris said:


> I think thi way will be fine. I'm in for 1 - maybe 2 calendars. One thing I'd like though is Paris be featured in my calendar, as well as on the cover. You don't see the cover at all once you hang it up, so I'd like her photo for the month of April since that is her birthday. Is that OK? If so, then I have to choose 11 other pictures, and then I'll get 2 pages of collages with all other Chi's on it. Is that right?
> 
> It's going to be so hard to pick 11 others. All of our Chi's are beautiful.  I understand that the cost is the issue.
> 
> I want to say a huge *THANK YOU* for taking on this project for us. I know the calendars will be beautiful!


thats fine..just make sure to let me know everything when you decide to email me with your choices..
EVERYONE SEND YOUR CHOICES TO [email protected]
THANKS


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Rubyfox said:


> Could I have a collage of dogs on the front and back cover then just pick 12 for the months?


SURE i think i can do that


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Rubyfox said:


> Could I have a collage of dogs on the front and back cover then just pick 12 for the months?


SURE i think i can do that


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i just added chiwi and jumba to the gallery


----------



## Rubyfox

I also wanted to add the calender photo's site as I keep loosing it?

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=CHICALENDER


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

this is soooooooo hard, but i mailed you my choices :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rubyfox

I have sent my list to email address :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom

It sounds fine....a collage on the back and maybe a couple of pages in between.....I hope its not too much work for you. Ill be in touch later after I know this is the way we are going to do it.


----------



## Alli

It sounds like so much work...you are amazing to do this!! Would a place like this help you out in anyway? http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/products/productdetail?prodtypeno=75 Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## Katie

i just emailed mine to you... man, that was harder than i thought!


----------



## luv4mygirls

i'm confused...... for the 12 months i have to pick 12 chi's (mine included?) and i can have a collage of ALL the others that i don't choose on the front and back??


----------



## LuvMyChi

luv4mygirls said:


> i'm confused...... for the 12 months i have to pick 12 chi's (mine included?) and i can have a collage of ALL the others that i don't choose on the front and back??


Yeah, I believe she is saying that is fine. That's what I like also. I'll pick 12 chis for the months and then all the other chis can be on a collage on the front and back covers. I think this is great because the calendars are personalized that way, to suit each of us. Though it sure IS a lot of work. I'm gonna take 2 calendars. Ok, I'm gonna make my choices and send the e-mail. I say MANY thanks is due to PB&J! :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

you can pick 12 chi's to be featured for each month...if you also want since alot of people are doing it..the rest of the chi's will be featured on the front and back cover.

**just to let you guys now i plan on picking up ink and photo paper tomorrow..well today since its 2:17 in the morning here 

for the people who already sent me their list i will begin working on them asap and once i get them all printed i will ask for you to pay through paypal or through money order. i just need to set up a new paypal account since well the one that's me and my sisters is at negative money lol since she over withdrew so i figured i'd just open a new one. so yea...i think i covered everything if not just ask.

when i print your calenders out i will take some digi pics and email each person with the unfinal product..meaning without the binding just so you could get an idea of what your calender looks like


----------



## chimommy

Just pm'd you my list. I'm really looking forward to this. Thank you so much for putting everything together!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I just now saw all this. (long post!) I have to leave for work like, now, so i will get back to this later but i am still in, agree, want to, and all the above!


----------



## luv4mygirls

i sent you mine :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

remember some chis aren't posted in the gallery...so if you are looking for a chi but dont see them just ask if i have a picture when you send your list.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

also please specify which chi your talking about by their b-date because alot of you have sent in your names but some of them have more than 1 chi with that name so i dont know which one your talking about. so if you sent in names please overlook your choices and specify which chis your talking about. thanks!


----------



## Jayne

PB&J did u get my PM and my email?? :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

did you get my list clear ?? 

i wanted to add , i want the months ,with the chosen chi's in the middle and a collage around it :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Tanya*

Sent my choices and i agree to all terms as well :wink:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> did you get my list clear ??
> 
> i wanted to add , i want the months ,with the chosen chi's in the middle and a collage around it :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


collage of the other chi's?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

yep  is that possible?

xxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I dont see my chis there and it would be great too see the pics of them - and all the tohers , I dont see Nats dogs there and I want them and some others peoples who arent there 

sorry if Im a pain I sent mine right at the beginning :wave: 

could we maybe haver a written list of all the chis if all the pics atrent included on that site :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

do you mean mine clare ?? they are in the list ............but i haven't seen ozzy and lily's pic, did you pm her the chi's birthdays? i know she needed them at some point :wave: 
xxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yeah I emailed her the pics and there birthdays :wave: I just saw yours when I looked again lol :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Just bumping :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom

*calendar*

Count me in for at 1 for sure. I will email you with my choices


----------



## Trinitee_112

I want 1 for sure too I e-mailed my picture earlier still need to send my choices :lol:


----------



## Pismo

Whoops, haven't read this thread in a while. From what I understand we need to pick a front, back, one for each of the 12 mos., and they are going to cost about $20? Let me know if I missed anything :help: I didn't read every single post.  Everything sounds OK me. I'll send you my choices, but I'm going to definitely have the collage page, because I want all of them  

By the way, this sure looks like a heck of a lot of work for you :?: Thanks for doing all of this. I think we should each all chip in an extra buck so you can take yourself and significant other out for a nice dinner!


----------



## Kioana

oh k i'm going to admit i didn't read all the post and i have no clue what people are talking about "the list" 
i understadn it's 20$ i'm cool wiht that but i'm lsot on the list thingy please fill me in! 

   MY PICUTERS WILL BE IN ON WED AROUND 1PM    
i will also need the email addy thanks to who ever fills me in!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> I dont see my chis there and it would be great too see the pics of them - and all the tohers , I dont see Nats dogs there and I want them and some others peoples who arent there
> 
> sorry if Im a pain I sent mine right at the beginning :wave:
> 
> could we maybe haver a written list of all the chis if all the pics atrent included on that site :wave:


SO FAR THIS IS THE LIST OF CHI'S I HAVE DONE (ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVENT SENT ME THEIR CHI'S B-DATE AT ALL SO THEIR NOT INCLUDED:

ANGEL
AUGGIE
BAMBI
BELLA
BOBO
BONNIE
BOOMER
BOSCO & LOLA
BUDDY
BUTTER
CHANTICO
CHARLEY
CHICO
COOPER-CHI
COOPER
COSMO
DEANO
DIEGO
PRINCESS ELLA
GIZMO
HERSHEY
JACOB
JELLY(OF PEANUT,BUTTER,JELLY)
JOLIE
JONESY
JOSIE
KEEKS
KEELIE BOO
KIWI & PEACHES
LEX LUTHER
ELLA
LILIE MAE
LOLA & COOKIE
MINX & BROOKE
MONKEY CHEW
JELLY (MY JELLY)
LEILA
TYSON(OF LEILA CHLOE,TYSON)
CHLOE
NEEKO
NEMO (MEMORIAL)
PAIRS
PEANUT BUTTER (MY PEANUT)
PEANUT(OF PEANUT,BUTTER,JELLY)
PIPER AND GIZMO
PISMO
P-NUT
RUBY
RUBY(RUBY,JACOB,TYKE)
SADIE & RITZ
SEIAH
SINCY
SMIFFY & TRINNITY
SOPHIE
STITCH
THUMBELINA
TYKE
VIENNA & PARIS
YOSHI
ZOLA
RED
SHORTPUMP
SPARKPLUG
CHICO
ANGELO
CHIWI
JUMBA
IVY
LILY BOO & OZZY
PRECIOUS PEARL
TYSON
GINGER
KYLIE


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Jamoka's Jem said:


> oh k i'm going to admit i didn't read all the post and i have no clue what people are talking about "the list"
> i understadn it's 20$ i'm cool wiht that but i'm lsot on the list thingy please fill me in!
> 
> MY PICUTERS WILL BE IN ON WED AROUND 1PM
> i will also need the email addy thanks to who ever fills me in!


the list is as follows:
-pick cover chi
-12 other chi's to represent each month
-back cover chi

and the addy is [email protected]


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Pismo said:


> Whoops, haven't read this thread in a while. From what I understand we need to pick a front, back, one for each of the 12 mos., and they are going to cost about $20? Let me know if I missed anything :help: I didn't read every single post.  Everything sounds OK me. I'll send you my choices, but I'm going to definitely have the collage page, because I want all of them
> 
> By the way, this sure looks like a heck of a lot of work for you :?: Thanks for doing all of this. I think we should each all chip in an extra buck so you can take yourself and significant other out for a nice dinner!


yep you got that correct plus however much shipping will be which wont be much for you considering you are in the us


----------



## Kioana

oh k , so with this list is every one going to be diff?
b/c so iam i picking which chi i wnat in my calander?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Jamoka's Jem said:


> oh k , so with this list is every one going to be diff?
> b/c so iam i picking which chi i wnat in my calander?


yes everyone has their choice of who will be in their calender


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> yep  is that possible?
> 
> xxx


i will try and let you know


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol ok - I did send my bdates didnt I :?: Im sure I did lol

ok is it possible though to know which pic you will be using for my dogs as I know I sent in a few - and is it too late to send anymore as I have some newer ones I love :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> lol ok - I did send my bdates didnt I :?: Im sure I did lol
> 
> ok is it possible though to know which pic you will be using for my dogs as I know I sent in a few - and is it too late to send anymore as I have some newer ones I love :wave:


i dont think i got the bdates and yes you can send more pictures since i didnt start on them yet  it would be great to have more to choose from
[email protected] is the address just incase you dont have it


----------



## Kioana

whoa! this is going to be hard there s alot of cuties on here!


----------



## Trinitee_112

I sent my picture but its too small and I dont know how to get it bigger without it getting blurry :?


----------



## tik0z

so if we dont buy a calendar our chi/chis wont be in the calendar?

and $20 just for the calendar or for the calendar and shipping?


----------



## LuvMyChi

I believe she said shipping is extra, but it should not be too much.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep  is that possible?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i will try and let you know
Click to expand...

i mean like the example you posted with chico's pic in the middle :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep  is that possible?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i will try and let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i mean like the example you posted with chico's pic in the middle :wave:
> 
> kisses nat
Click to expand...

oh ok yes i can do that


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok guys i'm requesting some help..is anyone good at making collages? if so could you do me a favor and make one of all the chi's and i will post them all up on the picture gallery for you to have access to all the pictures.
please respond back if you could do that thanks!


----------



## chihuahua-lady

any idea on price yet?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

chihuahua-lady said:


> any idea on price yet?


i think i'm setting it at $20 us plus whatever shipping will be which should be low considering its a lightweight calender.


----------



## chihuahua-lady

ok when are they ready to buy? and also can i put my new chis in i have the pics or is it to late?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

chihuahua-lady said:


> ok when are they ready to buy? and also can i put my new chis in i have the pics or is it to late?


i've actually started making people's calenders already..if you want to send in pics of your new chi's go ahead as everyones calender is their choice of pics


----------



## chihuahua-lady

ok where do i send them to again?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

chihuahua-lady said:


> ok where do i send them to again?


[email protected]


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok you know what never mind about the collage...to be quite honest i've printed a cover like a collage and its just too much. not in work but it just does not look right. the first calender i printed someone used a chi for the front and back cover and it looked nice. and then i put the collage in the 2nd page of the calender. so maybe if you guys would like to rethink the whole collage on front and back thing? because with all the resizing some of the pics in the collage come out retarded. if you dont mind it looking funny then i'll go ahead and do it but im just being honest


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I agree - whatever you think looks best and plus if it saves you a little time and work Im all for that - you have worked so hard for us thanks so much :wave: 

Ive sent you 2 new pics of ozzy and Lily


----------



## nabi

For the back page, you do whatever you think looks best...as I didn't pick a chi for the back cover ( thinking of the collage ) .....it will be your choice LOL


----------



## Mia

I agree to the terms, Im def down for one, possibly two. Im still trying to get a pic of keeks and the puppy together, did a photo session today, but not sure if im happy with ne of them.

Just a note about shipping to the uk, make sure you either mark the calendar as a gift or when declaring the price, theres a certain limit, before people in the uk have to pay a custom duty, i think the limit is £18, but can any one confirm this?

mia
x


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Mia said:


> I agree to the terms, Im def down for one, possibly two. Im still trying to get a pic of keeks and the puppy together, did a photo session today, but not sure if im happy with ne of them.
> 
> Just a note about shipping to the uk, make sure you either mark the calendar as a gift or when declaring the price, theres a certain limit, before people in the uk have to pay a custom duty, i think the limit is £18, but can any one confirm this?
> 
> mia
> x


oo yea i know i have to mark it as a gift when out of u.s someone told me that from ebay when i was selling stuff on there..something like it doesnt take as long to go through customs or something...and yes someone tell me what it should be marked as in price when i fill out the form


----------



## Katie

i originally asked for a collage on the front and back covers but since you said it deosnt look too good should i pick out 2 more chis and email you with my choices?


----------



## kiwi love

Sorry I 've been busy with work, but I agree to the terms
Thanks you all of you work


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i love my cheese said:


> i originally asked for a collage on the front and back covers but since you said it deosnt look too good should i pick out 2 more chis and email you with my choices?


YES ALL I NEED IS YOUR FRONT AND BACK CHOICES..I ALREADY STARTED YOUR CALENDER I JUST NEED THE COVER CHI'S


----------



## luv4mygirls

my thing is i want everyone's chi in my calender (actually my TWO calenders it's official i want 2 of them lol) cause it's hard for me to choose just the 10 plus my 2.


----------



## Katie

thanks! i sent in my front and back cover chis :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

there will still be a collage of chi's on the first 2 pages...i just didnt want to put it on the front and back as their not good quality with all the resizing and such. plus it looks tacky on the front and back with all the chi's names and bdays plus me including the heading and stuff it looks awful :lol:


----------



## chimommy

I'm getting a mental image of it and I can imagine how cluttered it must look. Sounds like the calendars are going to turn out great!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> there will still be a collage of chi's on the first 2 pages...i just didnt want to put it on the front and back as their not good quality with all the resizing and such. plus it looks tacky on the front and back with all the chi's names and bdays plus me including the heading and stuff it looks awful :lol:


ok then for front and back you can pick for me :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

so far i got the following calenders printed and ready to get binded:

ilovemycheese (1)
chimommy (1)
cooperchi (1)
hershey mommy (only 1 working on the 2nd )

i probably wont get them binded till i get more done b/c maybe they'll give me a discount for getting soo many binded at once..my mom also suggested letting them put the holes in the calender and binding them myself with the spiral binding..but we'll see. i'm actually still waiting on my paypal account..it should be done setting up by tomorrow


----------



## chimommy

Hopefully they will give you a discount. With that much business, I would think so. I'm ready to send the payment whenever you're ready so just let me know. :wink:


----------



## CooperChi

I can't wait to see it! I won't be online tomorrow or thurs, but Friday I will, so hopefully your paypal will be set up and ready to go!  :wink: 

You're awesome! :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

:wave: You are great for doing all this work. Bless you xxx
I have PM'd my choices to you. It was agonising having to choose!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi

Yay! Thanks so much! I think waiting is a good idea, they really should give you a discount. :wave:


----------



## Katie

yeah that would be nice to get a discount on the binding. i cant wait for my calendar im so excited (OVER A CALENDAR?!) i really appreciate your hard work. just let me know when to pay for it. im sure youll need some money to go buy more supplies.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i kind of made an oopsie and i need SPARKPLUG'S calender photo sent to me again...thankyou!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Update: i have to run out today to get more colored ink since thats what i just ran out on..while i'm waiting to go buy more colored ink i've been printing the calender part of the calenders since i still have black ink..i still dont understand why colored ink runs out faster than black..Oh and my paypal account is finally set up! woo hoo lol.. :lol: so if any of you kind souls want to donate a lil extra money for ink it would be greatly appreciated  :lol: but anyway the calenders are going great..they look great once the binding is on them it will look awesome  ok i think thats it..im just in a happy mood today for some reason..maybe because i'm looking for a new chi lol..


----------



## nabi

Would you ( or anyone else that knows how ) tell me how to use Paypal...where to go, what to do etc..I have never used the internet to pay for anything before....I would be glad to pay for my 6 calendars


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

nabi said:


> Would you ( or anyone else that knows how ) tell me how to use Paypal...where to go, what to do etc..I have never used the internet to pay for anything before....I would be glad to pay for my 6 calendars


go to www.paypal.com
its real easy to signup it tells you everything you need to do


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

when would you like us too pay and how do we pay you via paypal :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Those of you who wouldnt mind paying ahead of time so that i can get more supplies and get things done quicker you can pay me through paypal at [email protected]

if you dont have access to paypal you can send me a money order just email me so i can give you the address.

each calender is $20.00 i'm not sure what the shipping will be yet so if you want you can pay for the calenders first and once i have your order ready i will let you know how much you will pay for shipping.

*IF YOU'S HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS JUST LET ME KNOW I'LL BE GLAD TO ANSWER


----------



## chimommy

Payment sent. I sent you $25.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

THANKYOU! there was a $1.03 charge for recieving it so i got 23.97...but thankyou very much i can get some supplies with that


----------



## nabi

Just let me know what extra amount I have to tack on to cover the service charges and I can make that up when I send the shipping rate.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

nabi said:


> Just let me know what extra amount I have to tack on to cover the service charges and I can make that up when I send the shipping rate.


THANKYOU! they charged $4.98


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

OMG! :shock: I canNOT believe that I haven't been keeping up with this! I'm so sorry!

Yes, count me in for 2 calendars. Both of my calendars can be the same, whenever I decide how I want them.

I know I've sent you Charley's birthdate and at the time I think I was undecided on my new baby's name but I'll PM you all that info. 

I also need to email you about my pictures (and send one of Snoopy), so look for it please.

Wow ... I need to stay on top of this!!

Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## chimommy

I always forget about those service charges. LOL Let me know on the shipping charges and I will happily tack on a little extra to help reimburse on the supplies.


----------



## luv4mygirls

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> Those of you who wouldnt mind paying ahead of time so that i can get more supplies and get things done quicker you can pay me through paypal at [email protected]
> 
> if you dont have access to paypal you can send me a money order just email me so i can give you the address.
> 
> each calender is $20.00 i'm not sure what the shipping will be yet so if you want you can pay for the calenders first and once i have your order ready i will let you know how much you will pay for shipping.
> 
> *IF YOU'S HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS JUST LET ME KNOW I'LL BE GLAD TO ANSWER


PM me where to mail you a money order (i don't do paypal) and who to make it out to. i want 2 calenders so i'll send you the 40 this weekend and then when they are ready to go let me know and i'll send you the shipping fees.


----------



## xXKatXx

I agree to the terms and conditions too


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xXKatXx said:


> I agree to the terms and conditions too


i need gizzy's b-day


----------



## LuvMyChi

luv4mygirls said:


> PM me where to mail you a money order (i don't do paypal) and who to make it out to. i want 2 calenders so i'll send you the 40 this weekend and then when they are ready to go let me know and i'll send you the shipping fees.


All of the above goes for me too please! :wave: Thanx PB&J's MOM!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ok guys i need your opinions:
i told you how binding will be 5.00 usd for each calender..what if maybe i should buy this with some of the money? do you think it will be cheaper or do you think i should just get the people to do it.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...sp?expansionOID=-536905788&prodBlockOID=49656


----------



## chimommy

I'm not sure how many calendars are being made but if it is cheaper to do it that way, it's all good to me.


----------



## PB&J'sMom

whatever you decide is fine with me too. Ill send you my forty for my two calenders tonight, then I ll send you the balance when you know how much shipping is. I think last time we spoke,I had picked out a collage for the back pages of my 2 calenders, just pick a chi that I didnt use in the months for the back pages. Do you need anything else from me?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

*Here's the accountant in me ...

You said it costs $5.00 per calendar to have them bound some where else, right?

Well, if you were to buy that machine and a box of binds, that would approximately equal binding 16 calendars at $5 per calendar. (I'm assuming a total price of $80 +/-). I know you will be binding more than 16 calendars, YES buy the machine!

Your buying the machine will bring the cost of binding per calendar down to less than $3. I would say less than $2, but I'm not sure how many people you've actually had to commit to buying a calendar. Anyway, as long as you're binding more than 16 calendars, it's worth it!!

Good call!!! :wave: *


----------



## CooperChi

Oops, I just sent you my $, but I accidently sent it in Canadian funds, so I'm not sure if it gets exchanged into US funds or not. Could you let me know how you receive it as, and if it's short, I will send more! Sorry about that!   I should have included my login name too. it's under [email protected] (i think) Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## ilovesadie

They do calendars at Shutterfly.com and other online photo places. Would it be easier if you just uploaded all the photos into an album and give everyone the account name and password. Then we can all customize our own calendars? And have it shipped individually to us. They have 12 month and 18 month calendars available. The 12 month calendars are $19.99 and the 18 month are $24.99. Maybe if we contacted them they would give us a bulk discount even though we would be ordering separate. They have quantity discounts - it's $11.98 for 50+ calendars but I'm not sure if that's for 50 of the same calendars. It just seems like it's getting to be too confusing.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

CooperChi said:


> Oops, I just sent you my $, but I accidently sent it in Canadian funds, so I'm not sure if it gets exchanged into US funds or not. Could you let me know how you receive it as, and if it's short, I will send more! Sorry about that!   I should have included my login name too. it's under [email protected] (i think) Sorry for the confusion!!


its actually pending right now because its sent cad so i will let you know when the transaction is complete what it comes up as.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

EdukatedRedHed said:


> *Here's the accountant in me ...
> 
> You said it costs $5.00 per calendar to have them bound some where else, right?
> 
> Well, if you were to buy that machine and a box of binds, that would approximately equal binding 16 calendars at $5 per calendar. (I'm assuming a total price of $80 +/-). I know you will be binding more than 16 calendars, YES buy the machine!
> 
> Your buying the machine will bring the cost of binding per calendar down to less than $3. I would say less than $2, but I'm not sure how many people you've actually had to commit to buying a calendar. Anyway, as long as you're binding more than 16 calendars, it's worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good call!!! :wave: *


thankyou very much! i'm definatley making more than 16 lol...so i will invest in that machine


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

ilovesadie said:


> They do calendars at Shutterfly.com and other online photo places. Would it be easier if you just uploaded all the photos into an album and give everyone the account name and password. Then we can all customize our own calendars? And have it shipped individually to us. They have 12 month and 18 month calendars available. The 12 month calendars are $19.99 and the 18 month are $24.99. Maybe if we contacted them they would give us a bulk discount even though we would be ordering separate. They have quantity discounts - it's $11.98 for 50+ calendars but I'm not sure if that's for 50 of the same calendars. It just seems like it's getting to be too confusing.


there's no confusion on my part..most of those places make it so you have to have the same calender ordered to recieve a bulk discount while i dont know how much they will charge you for shipping..i've already looked into places and decided that this way it can be how you want it and cheaper plus we will still have money to donate which this whole deal was about..I'm only asking for $20 usd plus whatever shipping will be for your item..and those who want to donate a little more may do so. if you find it confusing thats fine. ohh and please dont take this response as being cocky or rude it wasnt meant to be that way.


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi did you get my email with my calender choice as I was one of the first to send it you and I hadn't heard anything.I was wondering when I should send off the money?
Once again thank you very much for all yout hard work. :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Rubyfox said:


> Hi did you get my email with my calender choice as I was one of the first to send it you and I hadn't heard anything.I was wondering when I should send off the money?
> Once again thank you very much for all yout hard work. :lol:


yes yes i did  most of the people have already sent me money through paypal or are sending me a money order so that i can restock on supplies..and thankyou! 
all i need is your front and back cover chi to complete your list


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi,
can I have a collarge of everyones chi please on the frount and back cover. :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

COOPER CHI!

hey i actually went on my paypal just now and i converted it to usd and it coverted to i think 18 something dollars..when it's cleared i'll let you know the exact amount. THANKS!


----------



## CooperChi

Ok, I'll send more now, and you use the rest for supplies


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

CooperChi said:


> Ok, I'll send more now, and you use the rest for supplies


THANKYOU  ..IT COVERTED TO 11.63...THANKS SO MUCH. ALSO JUST A QUESTION..DID YOU SEND THIS ONE DIFFERENTLY? BECAUSE AFTER I CLICKED ACCEPT IT WAS AUTOMATICALLY IN MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT AS THE 1ST PAYMENT YOU SENT IS PENDING.


----------



## CooperChi

?? hehe, I guess I had some money in my paypal account balance from an old ebay refund, I was trying to send that money to you the first time, but I guess it didn't work, so I was just clicking around on things, and I guess somehow I sent it this time??? Paypal confuses me! :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

UPDATE:

I may possibly be going to officemax today to pick up some ink and more paper..those of you who had paid already thankyou very much and i will like to tell you that all of you will be top priority since your money helped pay for the supplies  

as for the calender..i've still been printing out the months because i still have black ink so basically i've printed out a couple calenders worth and all i need to do is print the chi's photos...so getting them done should be quick and easy.

since investing in the binding machine will be alot better i will do so sometime later. as my top priority is getting all the calenders printed first then binded.

if any of you have anymore questions please feel free to ask.
-Lorraine


----------



## Katie

Hey i emailed you $25 from my boyfriends PayPal account since i dont have one. Just wanted to let you know. :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Everyone is ordering their callendars now and i've held off because i wanted to include pics of my 2 new dogs. Is it too late to submit pictures/ It's ok if it is, just let me know.  Max is here but i won't have Jolie's sister until this evening, so it would be tomorrow before i could sent a pic.


----------



## Alli

I know we have to pick 12 chi's for the calendar, but if we're getting multiple calendars can they all be different...or would that be too much work for you? It's not a big deal if it is...I'm just having an awful time trying to choose which 12 I want. Thanks!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Ok how much money should I send you at paypal to cover the shipping to the UK aswell ?

also is it your email address which you use here that I need to send the money too :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Everyone is ordering their callendars now and i've held off because i wanted to include pics of my 2 new dogs. Is it too late to submit pictures/ It's ok if it is, just let me know.  Max is here but i won't have Jolie's sister until this evening, so it would be tomorrow before i could sent a pic.


thats fine


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Alli said:


> I know we have to pick 12 chi's for the calendar, but if we're getting multiple calendars can they all be different...or would that be too much work for you? It's not a big deal if it is...I'm just having an awful time trying to choose which 12 I want. Thanks!


sure each calender can be different


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Ok how much money should I send you at paypal to cover the shipping to the UK aswell ?
> 
> also is it your email address which you use here that I need to send the money too :wave:


im not sure how much shipping is yet it will be determined later when the calenders are ready to be shipped.

my paypal is [email protected]


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Ok I will send 20 dollars your way shortly  and my list as I still cant quite decide lol :lol:


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I sent pictures to you. You can crop/ change backround or do whatever you like with them if you want to use them or leave as is. Just want to check that you did recieve them.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

BlueMo0nz said:


> I sent pictures to you. You can crop/ change backround or do whatever you like with them if you want to use them or leave as is. Just want to check that you did recieve them.


i have an amber and a tyke..is that you?


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Yes. But there should be like 6 pictures.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

BlueMo0nz said:


> Yes. But there should be like 6 pictures.


yes i got them


----------



## Mia

I duno if im to late, but i finaly got a shot of my two together, 
Keeks bd 21 feb o4 
and erm heres the problem the puppy doesnt have a name yet
bd 16 june 05 
I dont know wether to put him down as "puppy" or maybe "Brucie Bonus" which is his kennel name. I guess kennel name is probably better
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Hi just too let you know I have sent my money to you and I will pm you my list shortly b(when Ive finally decided :lol: )


----------



## PB&J'sMom

I sent you $ 40 paypal this morning..


----------



## LuvMyChi

So sorry my payment is later than most.  I'll be mailing a money order on Wednesday. It's 2 calendars so I'll send 40 dollars plus add another 10 dollars for shipping of them. So the money order will be for 50 dollars. Hopefully it will get there fairly quickly. Thanks!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

just wanted to update you guys before i try and go to bed 

i'm probably going to be a little more busy now since i started school so basically when i have time i'll be working on the calenders..i hope to have them all out by november so that all of you have it before x-mas and stuff..i should be ok managing this and school though so dont worry about it  today after school i went and got the binding machine..binds and more ink so probably tomorrow i'll start working on more calenders...i just gotta figure out the damn binding machine lol...but yes PISMO i got your payment in the mail today just to let you know..
I think thats it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey 

i 've send you 190 usd today through paypal ...it's for 8 calendars + 30 usd extra for shipping and other costs ....please let me know if you received it and if it's enough :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I keep checking for pics of Max and jenna to be posted> But i'm wondering if i'm looking in the right place. Have you done their pics yet?

Thanks!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I keep checking for pics of Max and jenna to be posted> But i'm wondering if i'm looking in the right place. Have you done their pics yet?
> 
> Thanks!


i've done them i just havent been posting pics up on the picture trail..but i do have them and they are done


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

THANKS!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> hey
> 
> i 've send you 190 usd today through paypal ...it's for 8 calendars + 30 usd extra for shipping and other costs ....please let me know if you received it and if it's enough :wave:
> 
> kisses nat




????????


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi there PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY, just to let you know that I have sent you money through paypal, I have used an echeque so it may take a few days to clear though.
Thanks again :wave:


----------



## Mia

do any uk people know the amount in pounds that has to be sent ? or does paypal work it out for you?
mia
x


----------



## Rubyfox

Mia said:


> do any uk people know the amount in pounds that has to be sent ? or does paypal work it out for you?
> mia
> x


Hi Mia, paypal does all the working out for you, just put it in american dollars


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey
> 
> i 've send you 190 usd today through paypal ...it's for 8 calendars + 30 usd extra for shipping and other costs ....please let me know if you received it and if it's enough :wave:
> 
> kisses nat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????
Click to expand...

sorry yes i got it...it took out about 7 something us dollars


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

:wave: JUST TO UPDATE EVERYONE: 
i'm still here lol...i just started school monday and have already had a quiz and am having a test tomorrow so i'm pretty much studying all the time now..so when i take time out i do the calenders..i'm pretty much doing the people who ordered and payed in bulk first since its easier for me since i'm printing out basically the same thing over and over..i hope all of you dont mind...but just wanted to update you guys and let you know whats going on..hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

*Hey! I just sent my money ... I kept meaning to, but you know what they say about good intentions!  

Did you get my email requesting changes to Charley's pic? AND did I ever send you pics of Snoopy? I can't remember! I thought I did, but can't find where I did. 

Good luck with the school work!

Thanks again! :wave: *


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I'd like to pay and pick my pictures for the callender but Max and Jenna still aren't posted. When do you think you might get them up? i know you're busy!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

why would paypal take 7 usd off it ?? that's not normal is it? if i have to pay someone, the amount i put is the amount given ...i should think ...this never happened before :? do you need more ?

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Paypal always charges the recipient of money. That's how they make their money.


----------



## chimommy

Yep, Paypal charges the recipient a percentage of the money received. 2.9% + .30 for each transaction. It stinks but Paypal has to get their share for the services somehow. You can see how they charge here.


----------



## nabi

All credit cards charge the receiver a percentage... the amount depends on the yearly sales. But since this is a member of our forum who is providing us a service so we can donate to charity, it is important we all make up the difference plus some as there will always be a service charge deducted. PBJ should not be out of any pocket expenses.


----------



## Mia

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2006-CHIHUAHU...187793225QQcategoryZ10832QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thought this was interesting, somebodys actualy selling a similar type calendar on ebay. I wonder where they got their pictures from? There probably random ones taken from the internet. Altho im pretty sure thats not legal
mia
x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i know the front pic is from the internet ...many breeders advertise with that pic!

the paypal makes sense, if you need more than the 23 usd left for shipping and other costs , pm me :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## amykate

So sorry that it took me so long to get to this post! I didn't see it and it was posted during the time that I was out going insane over my wedding. I'll contribute, of course! :wave:

EDIT: OK, I just finished reading the post (in its entirety, nonetheless!). I know that it's well beyond the 30th of September, so is it too late for me to purchase my calendar? If it is, I understand, but please let me know.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

it's been 4 days , since she's been on and i'm feeling a bit uneasy :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Rubyfox

I know but she did say that she has started school so she won't be able to come on chi-people very often.
I have faith


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

yeah that's true :wave: we'll just have to be patient :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady

oh iv only just seen this has anyone recieved there calender yet i didnt get one in time opps!!

oh well there is a thing in my catolouge where you can put your own piccies in glossy calender il do that


----------



## Rubyfox

I dont think anyone has received there calender yet, she just wanted the money so she can do it at home herself. I could be wrong . I have sent my money.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

I've PM'd about how much money to send. Havent heard back so I'll be paying as soon as she lets me know.


----------



## chimommy

Yeah, I'm sure she's just busy. I think she was guesstimating around Nov for the calendars to be ready?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

SORRY GUYS..i'm just swamped with a whole bunch of exams already so i dont really have time to get on the computer. so dont feel uneasy i'm not that type of person to take your money and leave. I get to the calenders when i can so usually when i'm taking a break from studying or on the weekends. so it may take longer than normal but i really want to have all of them mailed out by middle november but school is my first priority as i'm sure most of you can understand. but dont worry i'm still here i'm not going anywhere  as for shipping i will calculate it when the time comes.


----------



## LuvMyChi

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> SORRY GUYS..i'm just swamped with a whole bunch of exams already so i dont really have time to get on the computer. so dont feel uneasy i'm not that type of person to take your money and leave. I get to the calenders when i can so usually when i'm taking a break from studying or on the weekends. so it may take longer than normal but i really want to have all of them mailed out by middle november but school is my first priority as i'm sure most of you can understand. but dont worry i'm still here i'm not going anywhere  as for shipping i will calculate it when the time comes.


Thanks PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY!!! School is VERY important, I know you are doing a lot right now. :wave:


----------



## Trinitee_112

I sent $20 money order last tuesday and haven't heard from you. i just wanted to make sure you recieved it  and i will be sending more for S&H when they are ready. Cant wait to see how they come out :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

for the people who sent me money through paypal can you please let me know who you are on chi-people because i have no idea who you are by your normal names :? 
THANKS!


----------



## LuvMyChi

I sent a money order through mail, hope you got it ok. I put my username here on the money order so you'd know who I was. :wave:


----------



## miklmurr

*5 calendars*

hello
i have just sent you an e-mail with my list of chis and i hoping that its not too late?
when using paypal for payment would i use your own personal e-mail address as i have never used this b4?
i will send payment to you as soon as I'm sure that is the correct way to do this.
thank you
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

*Re: 5 calendars*



miklmurr said:


> hello
> i have just sent you an e-mail with my list of chis and i hoping that its not too late?
> when using paypal for payment would i use your own personal e-mail address as i have never used this b4?
> i will send payment to you as soon as I'm sure that is the correct way to do this.
> thank you
> have a great weekend everyone


Yes you use her personal email :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

heres her email which you send payment through paypal too :

[email protected]


----------



## miklmurr

thank you very much ,ozzy & lillys mom


----------



## miklmurr

*payment sent*

hi
good morning
Lorraine, i just sent payment to you via paypal
thanks again for all your hard work
enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i got some calenders done please let me know if the following info is right.

COOPER-CHI - 1 calender
HERSHEY - 2 calenders
PISMO - 1 calender
SAMMY- 1 calender
RUBYFOX - 1 calender
ILOVEMYCHEESE- 1 calender
CHIMOMMY- 1 calender
NABI- 6 calenders
SOPHIE- 2 calenders

ohh and who is PAT MOORE? i have your list but have no idea who your chi's are :?

EDUKATEDREDHEAD-please send me your list again..thanks!

AND THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVENT PAID YET PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## LuvMyChi

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> i got some calenders done please let me know if the following info is right.
> 
> COOPER-CHI - 1 calender
> HERSHEY - 2 calenders
> PISMO - 1 calender
> SAMMY- 1 calender
> RUBYFOX - 1 calender
> ILOVEMYCHEESE- 1 calender
> CHIMOMMY- 1 calender
> NABI- 6 calenders
> SOPHIE- 2 calenders
> 
> ohh and who is PAT MOORE? i have your list but have no idea who your chi's are :?
> 
> EDUKATEDREDHEAD-please send me your list again..thanks!
> 
> AND THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVENT PAID YET PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


Hershey - 2 calendars is correct for me. I guess you got my money order ok, I'm sure you'd have said if you hadn't. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## nabi

6 calendars is correct for me..thanks..Kathleen


----------



## Sophie's Mom

:wave: 2 is correct for me and Sophie. I hadn't paid but just did so with Pay Pal. Just let me know about the postage.

Thanks so much.

Joyce


----------



## chihuahua-lady

id like a calender how do i go about getting one done and i have my two new girls id like in or is it to late


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

I don't think I sent you my list!  I'll have it to you by the end of the day!


----------



## chimommy

I PM'd you but figured I would post here too. 1 calendar for Chimommy (Angel) is correct.


----------



## Rubyfox

Yes mine is right,
thank you very much.
I can't wait


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

*Hey Lorraine!!*

Did you get my email about changing the coloring on Charley's picture as well as the email sending you Snoopy's Pictures?? :?


----------



## Katie

mine is correct, thanks again! do i need to send shipping money? :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Yes, 1 calender is right for me. Thanks so much, I'm so excited to see it!!! Also, how much do I owe you for shipping costs?


----------



## Trinitee_112

1 calendar for me is right


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

would the following members please email me their home addresses to [email protected]:

Hershey (2 calenders)
Ozzy and Lily's mom (1 calender)
Cooper chi (1 calender)
Pismo (1 calender)
Sammy (1 calender)
Rubyfox (1 calender)
Sophies mom (2 calenders)
I love my cheese (1 calender)
Chimommy (1 calender)


----------



## LuvMyChi

I sent my home addy to you for the 2 Hershey calendars. Thanks so very much PBNJ! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

OH NO! i got jumba's birthday mixed up!!! saffron went into labor on the 4th (late) and the pups were delivered on the 5th so his birthday is not july 4th it's july 5th.... i got his akc papers and realized the date mix up then.... i haven't sent payment for my 2 calenders yet but i will this week, if you can't fix jumba's date no worries :wave:


----------



## chimommy

Sent you my home address. Thank you so much!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

sent my home address


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

are mine also done yet ? xx


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> are mine also done yet ? xx


no not yet  i'm definatley gettin alot done though since i dont really have too much to study for this week so i guess thats a good thing..i just need to go today and pick up some ink.


----------



## Sophie's Mom

:wave: I've sent my mailing address.


----------



## *Tanya*

Maybe i've missed it somehwere, but when is the payments absolutely DUE?


----------



## my3angels

I sent you my cover shot...finally :wink: 
The computer I use to download my pics crashed...nasty virus...and I was finally able to get it up and running. I sent you an email with the pic and my list again. I sent my money ($40.00)

-Jessica


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Does that mean mine is been sent out ? as I havent given you the money for shipping - please let me know how much I owe you :wave: [/quote]


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Does that mean mine is been sent out ? as I havent given you the money for shipping - please let me know how much I owe you :wave:


[/quote]

oh no it doesnt..i just wanted to get addresses from some people ahead of time..but calenders will be starting to get sent out shortly..arent you guys excited  i really hope all of you who ordered like them.


----------



## chimommy

I can't wait to see it. And I can't wait to have all these beautiful pups on my wall to look at everyday! Thanks so much for doing this!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Im so excited lol I cant wait


----------



## Rubyfox

I am more excited about the calender coming than waiting for xmas.  
Just the thought of seeing our beautiful chi's and everyone else seeing them all the time. Heaven. lol


----------



## Mia

I havent paid yet, or choose my list, sorry! have had lots to sort out lately, completely slipped my mind. I will get it done today
mia
x


----------



## janiebabes

I havent gone through all the posts yet but why would you use photo paper that is pricey and really not practicle for a calender.JMHO However, You are doing a very good job


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

janiebabes said:


> I havent gone through all the posts yet but why would you use photo paper that is pricey and really not practicle for a calender.JMHO However, You are doing a very good job


the papers actually arent very pricey i get a pack of 200 for like 20 bucks..and it's semi gloss/gloss double sided paper suitable for calenders.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

> the papers actually arent very pricey i get a pack of 200 for like 20 bucks..and it's semi gloss/gloss double sided paper suitable for calenders.


sorry to be a pain but any idea on how long mine will be about now ? and when and how much shipping I need to send as time is getting near to xmas and the post takes ages ove rthe hol periods from the US to UK - its just mine is for a present :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> the papers actually arent very pricey i get a pack of 200 for like 20 bucks..and it's semi gloss/gloss double sided paper suitable for calenders.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to be a pain but any idea on how long mine will be about now ? and when and how much shipping I need to send as time is getting near to xmas and the post takes ages ove rthe hol periods from the US to UK - its just mine is for a present :wave:
Click to expand...


DITTO


----------



## Pismo

Lorraine,
Did you receive my email with my address and that my order was for two calendars and not one? 

I know you are busy, just want to make sure everything is ready for mine to be sent. :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Pismo said:


> Lorraine,
> Did you receive my email with my address and that my order was for two calendars and not one?
> 
> I know you are busy, just want to make sure everything is ready for mine to be sent. :wave:


Yes i got your email...and to everyone else i'm trying to get all of them out by the middle of november i will give you a choice on shipping.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

I PROMISE! I am going home tonight and I'm going to sit my butt down and pick out the pictures I want for my calenders as well as send a picture of Snoopy. I have plenty now!!  

(I'm sending myself an email at home to make sure I don't forget!)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

> Yes i got your email...and to everyone else i'm trying to get all of them out by the middle of november i will give you a choice on shipping.


thats great they should get here on time then :wave:


----------



## my3angels

Did you get my email too Lorraine? Your probaby did and are just too busy to get back to me, but just let me know if you did or if I need to send it again.

Thanx


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

yes i got your email and to everyone who paid for their calenders please send your mailing info to: [email protected] 
even if you already sent it to my other addy because i'm trying to get everything organized for mailing..thankyou!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i've send mine :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimommy

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> yes i got your email and to everyone who paid for their calenders please send your mailing info to: [email protected]
> even if you already sent it to my other addy because i'm trying to get everything organized for mailing..thankyou!


Done.


----------



## nabi

I sent mine to you this morning...thanks .


----------



## LuvMyChi

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> yes i got your email and to everyone who paid for their calenders please send your mailing info to: [email protected]
> even if you already sent it to my other addy because i'm trying to get everything organized for mailing..thankyou!


Sent mine! :wave:


----------



## Trinitee_112

Sent mine :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

sent mine too - please let me know how much i owe you for shipping thanks :wave:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

I sent mine too!


----------



## Sophie's Mom

:wave: Just sent my mailing address. Thanks.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

THANK GOODNESS I'M ALMOST DONE ALL OF THE CALENDERS.
YOSHI'SMOM I DONT HAVE YOUR LIST


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

the calenders that i've made already will be sent out shortly...tomorrow i'm going to start seeing how much shipping will be for each person so if your calender is done you should get an email from me tomorrow stating what the shipping price is. (thats all if i have time after school )


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Oh yes Im so excited lol I will be watching out for your email :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i can't wait until i can show them to my family  

kisses nat


----------



## miklmurr

I've just sent you mine tonight also
thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I didnt get an email last night so Im just checking you have my email as it changed after I got married :

[email protected]

thanks :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

I THINK THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING TO DO:
for the people in the us i can send it from my house

for those out of the us i have to go to the post office so i dont want to give you guys a shipping price and then it be too high or too low.
so hopefully i cant trust all of you for me to mail it out then give you the price it was to ship for you to give me.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Yes that is fine by me :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> I THINK THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING TO DO:
> for the people in the us i can send it from my house
> 
> for those out of the us i have to go to the post office so i dont want to give you guys a shipping price and then it be too high or too low.
> so hopefully i cant trust all of you for me to mail it out then give you the price it was to ship for you to give me.


Fine by me also


----------



## nabi

Absolutely...I will paypal you the full amt as soon as you tell me what I owe you......thanks


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Yes that is fine by me :wave:


you got one calender right?


----------



## CooperChi

Sounds good to me....I will send money via paypal as soon as you let me know how much it is!!! I can't wait to see the calender!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is fine by me :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> you got one calender right?
Click to expand...

Yes :wave:


----------



## Sophie's Mom

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> I THINK THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING TO DO:
> for the people in the us i can send it from my house
> 
> for those out of the us i have to go to the post office so i dont want to give you guys a shipping price and then it be too high or too low.
> so hopefully i cant trust all of you for me to mail it out then give you the price it was to ship for you to give me.


That's fine with me. Hopefully, you still have my email. If there's a problem you could post here and I could get back to you.
Thanks so much.


----------



## luv4mygirls

i hope no one is disappointed in their calenDER.......... :shock: :?  :| i've decided not to get my 2 afterall......


----------



## nabi

I am very disturbed to read the post from Luv4mygirls...PBJ offered to take on the monumental task of making the calendars and dealing with everyones specific orders...purchases were made at her expense to provide us with the calendar (s ) of our choice...to back out now of your order is a travesty ! PBJ was not involved in the problem that caused some members to leave this forum...she has spent uncountable hours working on these calendars...she is keeping up her end of the bargain and as decent human beings...so should all of us that placed an order..why should she be out of pocket expenses because of other people decision to leave the board.....if you have chosen to leave, that is your right...but you do not have the right to back out of your commitment. I have read on another board some disparaging remarks about the preconceived quality of the calendar...you did not have to place an order if you had concerns...show some dignity and pay for what you requested. I have not made any comments on the problem(s) that caused some members to leave , but this behaviour is just uncalled for..
As for any monies made over the amount needed to print the calendars..I may be wrong, but I understood it would be given to charity...not to the forum...maybe someone could clarify this as this also seems to be a bone of contention on another board.


----------



## chimommy

**deleted by me because I am past all of this**


----------



## chimommy

**deleted by me because I am past all of this**


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I dont know what too say - I am appauled by members behavior- if you dont like this site LEAVE and leave its members alone :twisted:


----------



## chimommy

**deleted by me because I am past all of this**


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

if you would like to PM me and let me know what is happening maybe I would be able to help you - but what you have done is wrong :shock:


----------



## Chico's Mama

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> if you would like to PM me and let me know what is happening maybe I would be able to help you - but what you have done is wrong :shock:


How is what she did wrong? Don't the people who bought one of those calendars have a right to see what they look like before they get theirs? I didn't participate in this calendar project because there was no way for me to see what one would look like before paying for it...but after seeing how they came out I'm glad I didn't participate. I'm sure a lot of work and effort was put into making all those calendars, but for almost $30 a pop shouldn't they be at least LOOKING like they cost $30 to make? 

Chimommy has every right to express her dissatisfation with the way her calendar turned out.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Its wrong because she hasnt taken into account the person who made all these feelings - if they had a problem with the calenders instead opf publically humiliating people she should of returned the calender with a note and asked for a refund or something or atleast emailed her and informed her about the dissatisfaction she felt :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo

I am really sorry to hear that some of you are unhappy with the quality of your calendars. However, there are others who are/will be really pleased with their calendars. 

I truly believe that PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY worked hard on these calendars. Unfortunately, some people had higher expectations than they should have, and now we have some disappointed members. 

Examples of calendars have been posted in this thread. If there are any additional comments you have regarding the calendar, please PM a moderator or PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY directly. I don't feel there is a need to continue critiqueing the work publicly.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Boogaloo said:


> I am really sorry to hear that some of you are unhappy with the quality of your calendars. However, there are others who are/will be really pleased with their calendars.
> 
> I truly believe that PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY worked hard on these calendars. Unfortunately, some people had higher expectations than they should have, and now we have some disappointed members.
> 
> Examples of calendars have been posted in this thread. If there are any additional comments you have regarding the calendar, please PM a moderator or PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY directly. I don't feel there is a need to continue critiqueing the work publicly.


Exactly


----------



## chimommy

**deleted by me because I am past all of this**


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Ok - lets please just leave it now - everyone has had their say :wave:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Jodie - why do you feel the need to put a laughing face it is hardly a laughing matter :?


----------



## Guest

:twisted:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Whats a joke ? :?


----------



## KB

i dont think its funny :?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

no me either


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Jon

It's going downhill because people can't follow 15 simple rules - if people followed them, everyone would get along fine  The mods are trying the best they can to prevent arguments etc - they are human! :lol: come on folks


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Jon

jodiebradbury said:


> they are not 15 simple rules they are 15 pathetic rules that mean the mods can do anything they please whenever they want
> 
> You mods need to get your heads out of the clouds and realise people have isues, instead of deleting posts becuse something bad has been said about you.
> 
> or your just going to run this site into the ground


They are simple but important rules that keep people safe on the site. Mod's are people aswell and have their own issues to deal with and don't have to put up with other peoples issues - this is a chihuahua forum to come and talk about your chihuahua's, post pictures of them etc, not to have arguments and not to have a bad time on here. They don't delete posts because something bad has been said about them, they delete/modify them because either they are infringing on the rules or it is simply not appropriate for the forum.  Let's try and keep the site a friendly and happy place.


----------



## Guest

:cussing: :withstupid:


----------



## Jon

jodiebradbury said:


> well how come a post was left whith a mod contributing, and as soon as something bad was said about the mod the thread was deleted :cussing: :withstupid:


The thread had gone on for 10 pages and was simply an argumentative and disagreement thread - there was no point for it to carry on, therefore it was moved


----------



## Guest

:twisted:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

The thread has not been deleted it was moved and |Jodie you real.y are crossing the line - a 13 year old is talking too you and he sounds twice more mature - the rules are no different to what they were before its just that they have been numbered - if you have any more problems please pm us rather than put it on the site and cause us too move this thread aswell

many thanks 

and thankyou for your grown up responses Jon :wave:


----------



## Jon

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> The thread has not been deleted it was moved and |Jodie you real.y are crossing the line - a 13 year old is talking too you and he sounds twice more mature - the rules are no different to what they were before its just that they have been numbered - if you have any more problems please pm us rather than put it on the site and cause us too move this thread aswell
> 
> many thanks
> 
> and thankyou for your grown up responses Jon :wave:


A 14 year old :wink: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Guest

:twisted:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I have not added you to msn messenger Jodie - if you want to speak with me feel free too say whatever you want over Pm :wave:


----------



## LittleHead

Wow, that's expensive just for glossy paper. There's a store I like going to about 45 minutes away from me wher I can get an 8pk of glossy paper for $1...that seems cheap to me...but this post gave me an idea... :!:


----------



## my3angels

I personally am not that disapointed with my calanders. But I think this is all a case of buyer beware....we cannot be sure if the money is going to the site, we cannot be sure what kind of product we will recieve...it was a risk to buy them just like its a risk whenever you buy something online that is home-made. I also think if members have that big of an issue with the quality of their calanders they should just PM Lorraine and discuss it with her


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

On a lighter note - I am so excited to get mine - even if its not as great quality it will mean alot more as it has all my fave chis on


----------



## my3angels

I might had been lucky but my pics are clear and spelled right. There is a little cropping but nothing that ruined the pics...I know my grandmother loves her copy  She has it hanging already in the kitchen.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Angel5218 said:


> I might had been lucky but my pics are clear and spelled right. There is a little cropping but nothing that ruined the pics...I know my grandmother loves her copy  She has it hanging already in the kitchen.


Awww bless her - when did your come jess - Im hoping to get mine soon


----------



## my3angels

I got mine today but I would guess yours will take longer.

My uncle just looked at them and said the calander looked good! Here are some pics of the calander I got. ALl of the pages are the same quality. I wasnt expecting professional quality so I am very happy with mine.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i'm so confused right now..i'm probably not even gathering all this information correctly b/c i'm practically ill right now but i'm sorry some of you arent pleased with your calenders but think on the brighter side that it is going to charity. if someone would please let me know what's going on..or what this other post is about i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## my3angels

I dont know if you saw my post just before yours but my calander was just fine and both my grandmother and uncle thought so too. Which charaty was the money going to again?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Jess i think its lovely - also great that you picked ozzy lol  

I hope you feel better soon Peanutbutter&jelly :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Angel5218 said:


> I dont know if you saw my post just before yours but my calander was just fine and both my grandmother and uncle thought so too. Which charaty was the money going to again?


i'm glad your satisfied and as for the charity it was up in the air...i can either donate it to this chihuahua rescue around me or to the local spca..it's basically up to you guys.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

people who are outside of the us i'm going to try and get my mom to send them out either tomorrow or friday since i can't...you will be informed though when they are shipped


----------



## my3angels

Cool....ok should I make a sticky for you asking members who donated which charity they want it to go to?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I am just wondering why we didnt all just pay however much it actually cost rather than donating too charity - as I dont know about others but I already donate to 2 dog charities straight from my paycheck - just wondering - this is no way meant disrespectively - if its easier rather than giving people back the difference the SPCA would be great - or maybe it could be donatd to the rehab clinic that Angel (Jess works at) that way we could see what the money does or maybe its not much at all lol


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Angel5218 said:


> Cool....ok should I make a sticky for you asking members who donated which charity they want it to go to?


sure or we can just wait till i get all the calenders mailed out and figure it out then..something was brought to my attention and i will provide proof of me donating the money...btw was there a post made about people being upset with their calenders? i'm very disturbed if there was b/c i do not understand why noone could've just emailed me about it


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

No there wasnt it was just posted in here back a few pages - :? 

Glad mine is been shipped soon - I dont think I can take the suspense much longer especially now Ive seen pics of jessicas and they are great 

I definately think ti would be good to donate the money to somthing linked form here like jess's work place or anyone else who works with animals in need :wave:


----------



## KB

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> ...btw was there a post made about people being upset with their calenders? i'm very disturbed if there was b/c i do not understand why noone could've just emailed me about it


its on page 31 of this thread and yes it was a shame that it wasnt taken to you privately.......... :?


----------



## my3angels

Its up to everyone...I can definately put my work up as a possible donation because we have that fund for dogs who despirately need rehab but cannot afford it. We can use the money to buy a couple bricks and put from the members of "chi people" or whatever.

Let me know when they are sent out and then we can make up a list of possible donations and post a poll.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

KB mamma said:


> PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw was there a post made about people being upset with their calenders? i'm very disturbed if there was b/c i do not understand why noone could've just emailed me about it
> 
> 
> 
> its on page 31 of this thread and yes it was a shame that it wasnt taken to you privately.......... :?
Click to expand...

i see that but am still confused...did people post on a different forum about the calenders?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yes from what we can gather - but we dont know where :wave: and I wouldnt let it bother you


----------



## my3angels

They probably did and you know what...you cannot please everyone. No worries because the money will go to a great charity...if thats not good enough for people then its their problem not yours. I thank you again for taking your free time to come up with this project.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

Angel5218 said:


> They probably did and you know what...you cannot please everyone. No worries because the money will go to a great charity...if thats not good enough for people then its their problem not yours. I thank you again for taking your free time to come up with this project.


ok i thank you guys so much for being mature about it...but are people actually leaving the forum b/c they aren't satisfied w/ their calender?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

No I dont think anyone left because they didnt like their calender


----------



## my3angels

nonono! lol 

They are leaving becasue of bigger issues with the site...not about ur calanders :wink:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

oh ok


----------



## *Tanya*

I sent u my payment FINALLY! Only getting one at the moment. I had a lady who wanted to get one for a gift, but never called me back. And i want my calendar LOL. Let me know if u got the paypal $$ or if there are any problems :wink: .


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

well the copy Jess posted looks fine to me , maybe the first ones didn't come out that well  i can't wait till i get mine 

kisses nat


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

Aww-- there relly cool and the pictures look very clear and all the lil chi's look adorable


----------



## LuvMyChi

Wow, I've not been on the forum too much lately, so I've missed a LOT. I have no idea what's going on around here and I'm honestly glad I don't. As far as the calendars go, I've not recieved mine yet, but from the last post of pics from the calendar that I saw, it looked fantastic. I can't wait to get mine and I continue to be thankful to PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY for all the hard work. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Email me if you need any info from me or Pm me and I will pick that up as I will no longer be on here from tongiht 

thanks so much :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY, you did a lot of work on these calendars and I'm sure they look great. I can't wait to get mine. Thanks for all your hard work! Don't worry what people say.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

I SENT OUT THE FOLLOWING CALENDERS TODAY..

RUBYFOX
SOPHIE
COOPER-CHI
OZZY AND LILY
SAMMY
HERSHEY
PISMO
COSMO.VIENNA.PARIS

I also sent you guys emails of the amount it cost to ship so hopefully i can trust all of you to pay me for the shipping otherwise it will be money out of my pocket. If any of you for any reason dont believe the shipping price i sent you feel free to email me and i will send you a copy of the reciept as proof..

The rest of the calenders will probably be sent out by the middle of this week..

Thankyou! I hope all of you arent dissapointed.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i already paid for 8 calendars plus 30 usd shipping , so i hope that's enough :wave:


----------



## Trinitee_112

I sent my shipping on thursday :wave: Hope you got it!


----------



## nabi

Please check your pm..thanks


----------



## Rubyfox

I have receive my calender thanks , I will send off postage.


----------



## P-Nut

I am totally in  Just let me know how much and when you need it


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

i dont think i'm going to be taking anymore orders for calenders..its just too much work and almost no money was made out of it...sorry...i have other priorities to deal with..but hopefully most of you who did order are satisfied with your calenders..all i have left to send out is lilie mae's...pb&j...and yoshi...which are all finished..if i totally passed by you and you payed already please let me know but i dont think i missed anyone since i just went over people who've payed on paypal and through money order.


----------



## PB&J'sMom




----------



## PB&J'sMom

*$3.85*

Sorry, my mail has been full of virusis, so I havnt been checking it for a few days. Is $3.85 all you need to send both calenders? 
i really appreciate all your hard work.I cant wait to see them. Im going right now to pay pal for the $3.85.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

Hey , i received my calendars  they are nice , thanks for all the effort :wave: xx


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

*Re: $3.85*



PB&J'sMom said:


> Sorry, my mail has been full of virusis, so I havnt been checking it for a few days. Is $3.85 all you need to send both calenders?
> i really appreciate all your hard work.I cant wait to see them. Im going right now to pay pal for the $3.85.


YEP THATS ALL I NEED


----------



## *Tanya*

I got mine today and i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! My family is envious of my new 2006 calendar. :lol: 

Thankyou for all the effort put into it. :love5:


----------



## Yoshismom

I got my calendar Saturday and I Love it! You did a great job! Thanks for all the hardwork


----------



## nabi

I received my calendars today....they are very nice...thanks again for all of your hard work.


----------



## Kim1181

*Count me in*

Been away for awhile. Just saw this post. Count me in! Hope I'm not too late.


----------

